# Second router table



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

I had a wardrobe to make for a customer so I thought I would make a beaded face frame. I practiced on a new router cabinet I have been thinking of making for some time now.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

That's a good looking router table - if you keep the inside free of chips and dust, you can keep your socks in the lower drawer and your skivvies in the upper drawer


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wooden that be handy! 

Great looking cabinet, Larry. Are those two plywood doohickies on the floor to stop the cabinet from moving?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

vchiarelli said:


> if you keep the inside free of chips and dust, you can keep your socks in the lower drawer and your skivvies in the upper drawer


[email protected] . 
I could just imagine how itchy my gonch would be all day 


That's one sharp looking router table you built there . Nice job


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

very nice you did a good job on the beading.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Knot working said:


> I had a wardrobe to make for a customer so I thought I would make a beaded face frame. I practiced on a new router cabinet I have been thinking of making for some time now.


Larry you passed. Go ahead with the customers wardrobe.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

+ 1 what Don said.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

These are the kind of projects I love to see. Practicing on a shop tool that will make no matter if you screw up so that a project that does matter, turns out perfect.

Bravo. Looks great and kills two birds with one stone.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes Dan the plywood doohickles are to keep the cabinet from moving around. I have four locking wheels but the doohickles
work better and is faster to install and remove. Thank You all for the kind works


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I was going to say that it's too fancy for a router table but then I noticed what's sitting on top! Nice work.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

That is one fancy good looking router table. :laugh2:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Can't wait to see the wardrobe. Hopefully with progress photos and comments as the project goes forward.


----------

